# Afordable floating tenon with the Rockler Beadlock system.



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the review, it looks like a pretty slick system. It's amazing what you can do with just a drill and little jig.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I had one and I used it and it worked well but to me it was a bit too time consuming. For most people I would highly recommend it. For me, because of my real job, I have very little time in the shop so I ended up springing for a domino.

If time is not a major issue, I would tell anyone this is a great tool to have. You can even make your own tenons with a router table and beadlock bit. I sold mine to a friend who wanted to start with woodworking.

Nice review and I'll pass along the red pencil tip.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

> Nice review and *I ll pass along the red pencil tip.*
> 
> - AZWoody


Nice comment!!!
Here's one thing that needs to be done more.
Acknowledge when someone helps you out with a tip or idea. 
Give credit where do.

By doing this more will be willing to contribute, I would hope.
Just my $.02


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

poor woodworker's domino is what I call this unit. I have this and the bigger one, and for the price it makes good strong mortise and tenons for great quality furniture


----------

